# The Rite of Spring Turns 100



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Listen to this amazing concert performance of the Rite of Spring:

The Rite of Spring Turns 100


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Reading the New York Times article was interesting because legend has made it sound like there were riots in the streets and chaos everywhere. If hissing a performance is a riot then they had a strange idea about what a riot is. The end of the article seems to imply that it was the stage presentation that was at fault. There's not anything in the article to even hint that Stravinsky was the cause of the disorder in the house. I love the piece and loved it the first time I ever heard it 50 years ago. Thanks for the link by the way Timothy. You have a nice blog.

Kevin


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I like the Rite of Spring. It's a riot, man!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Heard this on the radio and asked the DJ (Alan Chapman) to send it along. Sharing it here...

Who wrote this fiendish Rite of Spring,
What right had he to write the thing,
Against our helpless ears to fling
Its crash, clash, cling, clang, bing, bang, bing?

And then to call it Rite of Spring,
The season when on joyous wing
The birds melodious carols sing
And harmony's in everything!

He who could write the Rite of Spring,
If I be right, by right should swing!

--Boston Herald, 1924


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Heard this on the radio and asked the DJ (Alan Chapman) to send it along. Sharing it here...
> 
> Who wrote this fiendish Rite of Spring,
> What right had he to write the thing,
> ...


Well, whoever wrote the article wasn't 'rite' at all so pretty much moot.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ArthurBrain said:


> Well, whoever wrote the article wasn't 'rite' at all so pretty much moot.


The dull rhyme scheme may suggest that they weren't too 'brite' either.


----------



## ArthurBrain (Aug 19, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> The dull rhyme scheme may suggest that they weren't too 'brite' either.


Indeed, such appalling meter for starters.

Now for a better example;

One fine day in Spring,
I heard the telephone ring,
It said get off the line
you insufferable swine
and let me finish this crossword....

*bemused expression etc*


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Heard this on the radio and asked the DJ (Alan Chapman) to send it along. Sharing it here...
> 
> Who wrote this fiendish Rite of Spring,
> What right had he to write the thing,
> ...


One is reminded of the poetry of the First World War:



Baldrick said:


> Hear the words I sing!
> War's a horrid thing,
> And so I sing! Sing! Sing!
> Ding-a-ling-a-ling.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Was there really a riot at the Rite's premiere? If so, was it planned? No solid answers, but an interesting BBC article today.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22691267


----------



## John Browne (May 18, 2013)

Nice blog. The"Keeping Score" you linked to was quite informative.
and yes I listened to the "Rite" today.


----------



## John Browne (May 18, 2013)

To answer a question on your blog a particular favorite moment (to single one out) of mine is when there is a brief lull in the music then without warning a woodwind instrument* plays some really short, fast, and sharp^ notes that to me indicate DANGER DANGER DANGER!

*Not sure which one (piccolo would be my guess).
^Please don't quote me on this.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

An interesting article on the Rite today, from The Guardian:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2013/may/29/stravinsky-rite-of-spring#ixzz2UgpoohjV


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2013)

I'm reminded why I had Lindsay Cooper in my first avatar here. The bassoon is such a wonderful instrument, especially in larger numbers.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

*beating drums Petrushka style*


----------

